# Gaggia Cubika Group Seal - How to change?



## coolmercury (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi all - my first post on this forum. I own a Gaggia Cubika, and need to replace the Group Seal. I have ordered it, but can't seem to figure out how to get to the old one to replace it? Could someone guide me please?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, they can be tricky, easiest way is to remove lid and undo the 4 boiler bolts, this releases the cradle, then use a sharp awl or similar to prize out, if you dont have use a screw and screw into the seal which will lift it out, then replace and put back together

mark


----------



## benfrost3d (May 13, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> undo the 4 boiler bolts, this releases the cradle..
> 
> mark


I have a slight leak on my gaggia cubika.. And suspect I need to replace the bolier gasket seal.. (think that's what it's called).. It's not leaking from the portafilter so it's not the group seal.. I've took the lid off and really struggling to get the bolts undo.. I think the leak and scaled them up, makigi early impossible to loosen them.. I there another way to get to the boiler seal..? Or or shud I get a drill bit to use these bolts..? Any advice would be greatly received..

cheers

ben..


----------



## OddSoxRocks (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I've got Gaggia Cubika too and I'm having the same problem... the group head wasn't fitting tightly. I reckon that I need to order a new seal too. But like Ben I'm having an issue removing the old seal. Initially I removed the 4 'boiler' screws But that wasn't enough as the steam nozzle is still in place so I cannot completely remove the filter holder gasket. Ok so really my question is can I replace the seal by removing the shower disc and then unscrewing the bolt underneath?

Cheers,

Kelly


----------



## OddSoxRocks (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I've got Gaggia Cubika too and I'm having the same problem... the group head wasn't fitting tightly. I reckon that I need to order a new seal too. But like Ben I'm having an issue removing the old seal. Initially I removed the 4 'boiler' screws But that wasn't enough as the steam nozzle is still in place so I cannot completely remove the filter holder gasket. Ok so really my question is can I replace the seal by removing the shower disc and then unscrewing the bolt underneath?

Cheers,

Kelly


----------



## benfrost3d (May 13, 2012)

OddSoxRocks said:


> Hi guys, I've got Gaggia Cubika too and I'm having the same problem... the group head wasn't fitting tightly. I reckon that I need to order a new seal too. But like Ben I'm having an issue removing the old seal. Initially I removed the 4 'boiler' screws But that wasn't enough as the steam nozzle is still in place so I cannot completely remove the filter holder gasket. Ok so really my question is can I replace the seal by removing the shower disc and then unscrewing the bolt underneath?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kelly


wow..! i didn't realise how messed up my last message was.. that'll teach me to try and type fast on an iPad..!

OMG Kelly you got the bolts off.! any tips..? the ones on my machine are solid .. i tried using an allen key and the using a pair of pliers for leverage.. but they aren't budging.!

ben


----------

